# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Misión, Visión & Objetivos

## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación les copio la _Misión, Visión y Objetivos_ de Agrofórum.pe  *MISIÓN:*  
Contribuir con el desarrollo sostenible de la agricultura peruana mediante la utilización de nuevas aplicaciones de las tecnologías de Internet.  *VISIÓN:* 
Ser la herramienta informática más requerida y utilizada por el agricultor peruano.  *OBJETIVOS:* 
- Promover y facilitar el intercambio de información entre personas que se dedican a la agricultura en el Perú, directa o indirectamente.
- Establecer nuevas relaciones comerciales entre los usuarios, a nivel nacional e internacional.
- Facilitar los procesos de compra y venta.
- Fomentar la generación de puestos de trabajo.
- Promover el desarrollo tecnológico en el sector.
- Generar conciencia acerca del cambio climático, el cuidado al medio ambiente y el desarrollo 
sostenible.
- Y difundir los progresos de nuestra agricultura. 
Espero les sirva para saber un poco más acerca de nosotros. 
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Misión de 99 empresas del rubro de licores visitará Expoalimentaria en setiembre Artículo: Gobierno invertirá US$ 15,000 millones en tres grandes objetivos estratégicos Artículo: MEF asegura que será radical con cumplimiento de objetivos de inclusión social Artículo: Minag asistirá a reunión de la FAO sobre objetivos de la organización Perú tendrá éxito cuando visión económica sea consensuada entre sectores público y privado, señala Porter

----------

